# kannten  und linien pxelig



## aspirato (16. Juni 2004)

Ich habe das problem wenn ich Dateien aus Photoshop in Freehand importiere, dort die in Photoshop bearbeiteten ( ausgeschnitten) Linien und Kannten grob pixelig werden obwohl beide Dokumente auf eine angemessene dpi  Zahl eingestellt sind. Rest des Photos ist meistens auch ok, wie gesagt nur die Kannten.
SG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,
gehe mal in die Voreinstellungen (strg+u) dort auf Neuaufbau und dort kannst du z.B. Antialising einstellen oder auch die Auflösung der Vorschau deiner Bilder. Ich denke es liegt an einer dieser Einstellungen, du siest in Freehand ja nur eine Vorschau deiner Datei und nicht direkt die Volldaten.

Viele Grüße


----------

